# Builder in Fajâo/ Arganil area



## penpal (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi I need a concrete floor installed to replace a flood damaged wooden one. Also some insulating/plastering work ++ Would be great if they spoke English but not essential, any recommendations much appreciated.


----------

